# The Pendulum



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

View attachment 80778


View attachment 80779


View attachment 80780


View attachment 80781
...now why ol' Dr. Deadly took time to clean the slab and not the blade, I have NO idea...


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Exellent stuff nice and bloody, like the marble look you've got on the slab:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another excellent job James!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Mate, I'm so glad you're able to show your work! The gore on your pendulum is just right and as gaz91 said, the marbling looks great! 

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very good job! How'd you achieve the granite look? Thats nuts!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is DISGUSTINGLY realistic! I love it! Your pendulum looks like some kind of prized antique that has been well-used. 
I'd have never have thought about marbling the slab.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gaz, A-nut, Hunch, Mrmurph, thanks for the kind words! I did the marbling with a makeup sponge torn in an irregular pattern and basically dry-stippled the paint on. If you look at the 3rd pic, around the waist restraint, you can see that the Pendulum's blade scored into the slab... :devil:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Did that contraption have a victim for it or would that have to be stole... :devil: er.. found from some other kit ? great build very realistic. Karl


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

James,

Nice work on the pendulum. :thumbsup: 

Did you use Denncom's Monster Scenes Rope accessory?

RK


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow that sure would look good with a "Parts Pit" kit. :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Starduster, Roy, Mike, thanks! Roy, I used some hemp jewelry cord I had on hand that happily was the right scale (have you seen what the next accessory is going to be for the MS?). Was that a hint or something, Mike?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm giving this old thread a bump up because:

A) I'm wondering if anyone has tried doing the hanging cage in a similar fashion - a brass 
antique and fine oak wood look rather than grungy and rusted. I'm seriously 
considering it.

B) The antique version of the pendulum would look fantastic with The Munsters figures.
I think Lily and Herman could sit comfortably on the thing. And yes I know that these
figures aren't Moebius, but one hand washes another in this case.

C) I just really like the way this kit came out, and I think it deserves another look just for
being really cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mrmurph said:


> C) I just really like the way this kit came out, and I think it deserves another look just for
> being really cool. :thumbsup:


I concur. I don't know whether or not it was intentional, but the first two photos (showing DeadManIncFan's lighting rig) look like a makeshift execution chamber.

One minor quibble--given the manner in which a pendulum operates, the majority of the blood on the blade would be smeared from side-to-side rather than spattered. That said, if I tried for the rest of my days I couldn't create something that looked so realistic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya scrub and ya scrub, but ya just can't get that stuff out.


----------



## Juanny Mallardo (Sep 30, 2010)

That is really awesome.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

SWEET! Very realistic looking! 

And the splatter was from her struggling after she was cut in half...blood squirting and such...!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! Nice photo tent! I want one for home, too!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent effects - if those photos were shown anywhere else people wouldn't realise it was a model kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> And the splatter was from her struggling after she was cut in half...blood squirting and such...!


That could do it...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, I missed this thread before the bump. Your pendulum looks great James! The base and the slab look gruesome and as Chris said, just the right amount of gore...
I do like the score mark across the slab too, nice touch.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow...I'm surprised somebody bumped my ol' thread up again! Thanks for all the kind words, guys, I had a lot of fun on this one...although I'm still not sure why Dr. Deadly didn't just use some Simple Green to shine the blade up again...


----------

